# Enclosure design idea



## Ausreptiles101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello guys, well I've been thinking about making this. So my first question to you is what are your general thoughts? any improvements? any changes? also i was wondering should i make each one an individual enclosure and stack them? or just one giant unit.

*keep in mind that i thought of this today and did this sketch in about 15 mins so don't judge to harshly!

-thanks ausreptiles


----------



## Virides (Sep 16, 2013)

Just keep in mind that working in 300mm portions isn't exactly how it works. Consider that some materials are 2400 x 1200 for instance but as you partition it vertically/horizontally, you actually lose material. So these dimensions will actually be in some instances 580mm or 1180mm for instance.

Pros of one complete unit:
- You aren't building 2 sides for one wall (where two enclosures touch), this way one wall is for both enclosure areas.
- Easier to ensure panels are square (less panels to cut, less worry)

Cons of one complete unit:
- Weight
- Size, consider what doors you have to get through and corners in the home that you have to navigate.
- Lots of bracing required which adds to weight.

Pros of Separate Units:
- Modular, you can change the shape as required
- Lighter

Cons of Separate Units:
- More building required, therefore more cost

I am sure there are other points for each of these, but initially in the design phase, you have to factor in what suits your situation.
I would start by assessing how you will get it in the house, this will help you figure out the overall size and may prompt you to do modular instead.


----------



## Ausreptiles101 (Sep 16, 2013)

thanks for that Virides, definitely some points there i need to consider. I guess the individual enclosures all stacked would be the easier option. Also any advice regarding measurements as you stated that it doesn't really work in 300mm?

Thanks- Ausreptiles


----------



## Lawra (Sep 16, 2013)

Ausreptiles101 said:


> thanks for that Virides, definitely some points there i need to consider. I guess the individual enclosures all stacked would be the easier option. Also any advice regarding measurements as you stated that it doesn't really work in 300mm?
> 
> Thanks- Ausreptiles



When sheets of board are purchased, they need to be squared up first. This sometimes means you lose a few mil off each side. Then you have the thickness of the board: usually 16mm. Therefore since your overall measurement is 2100, the internal dimensions will 2100 minus 3 x 16 if you make it as one, or minus 4 x 16 if you make individual units.


----------



## Ausreptiles101 (Sep 17, 2013)

Ok thanks for your help guys, in the meantime i think i'm gonna have a go at just creating an enclosure that is 120*60*60. Just double checking my maths, but assuming that i use 2 litter dams (one at top and bottom) that are 10cm would that mean i need 2 pieces of glass roughly 62.5L x 39.4H x 4D?

Thanks- Ausreptiles


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 17, 2013)

Ausreptiles101 said:


> Ok thanks for your help guys, in the meantime i think i'm gonna have a go at just creating an enclosure that is 120*60*60. Just double checking my maths, but assuming that i use 2 litter dams (one at top and bottom) that are 10cm would that mean i need 2 pieces of glass roughly 62.5L x 39.4H x 4D?
> 
> Thanks- Ausreptiles


It depends if your measurements are inside or outside because you need to allow for the thickness of the timber.


----------



## Lawra (Sep 17, 2013)

*facepalm*


----------



## Viking_Python (Sep 17, 2013)

I am currently working on a double enclosure myself. Advice I can give is try to make most of the panel dimensions and generic size's that is available from the hardware store to reduce the amount of cutting etc. As previous forum members recommended is to make the enclosure narrow and low enough to fit through a standard doorway. I fitted 10 heavy duty casters to the base of my double enclosure which makes it really easy to move around the house by myself.


----------



## Mitchjamo (Sep 20, 2013)

Also worth considering heating as it is my understanding the beards enclosure will need higher basking spot temps which depending on how you choose to provide that heat may increase temps in the surrounding enclosures. 
Could make achieving good gradients tricky and may push some temps up higher than you may want.
Important to point out I don't keep beardies so could be completely off the mark here, but worth a thought anyway.
Personal experience though... Put grouped enclosures on wheels. No fun moving any weighted enclosure around without them!


----------



## hoppy (Sep 20, 2013)

I eat apples. that is some real good information. you learn something new every day. the lord works in mysterious ways.


----------



## syxxx (Sep 20, 2013)

Something worth considering depending on the species being kept, building one big unit can reduce your temp gradients as heat is transfered easier, tanks on the bottom struggle to hold heat and tanks on top are heated from below and in your case the side, this causes the tank to be heated less by its own heat emitter. Just worth considering, it can be a cost saver but each unit needs to be carefully designed specifically for its residents.


----------



## hoppy (Sep 20, 2013)

yea i know right total apples


----------



## Ausreptiles101 (Sep 20, 2013)

hmmm thanks for the advice guys, seems like alot more planning needs to go into this!


----------

